# Ultrasound Guidance code



## jibinzachariah (Apr 23, 2014)

Ovum pick up 58970 ,Can I use two guidance codes 76942 and 76948 together for Needle placement and Aspiration of Ova

Thank you


----------



## ashwathi (Apr 23, 2014)

I think you can use only 76948...becoz if there is a specific code for ova aspiration...we should use that one only

check the bulb!!

The physician aspirates ova under ultrasonic guidance. Ultrasound is an imaging technique bouncing sound waves far above the level of human perception through interior body structures. The sound waves pass through different densities of tissue and reflect back to a receiving unit, which converts the waves to electrical pulses that are immediately displayed in picture form on screen. Following preparation of the skin and administration of a local anesthetic, a small gauge needle is introduced into the ovary and the ova are aspirated. This code reports the imaging supervision and interpretation only for this procedure.


----------

